# Demodectic mites



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.. i have a 5month year old pitbull and he was begginning to have spots a lil while back and it kept spreading and i got him looked at by the vet and the vet told me that he had a demodectic mite eating his hair folicals causing the missing hair.... i have been using dips to try to cure this.. i use the dips once every 2 weeks.. i have done 2 dips already.. the name of the dip that im using is called mitaban.. i have not really seen much progress but not any worse either.. has anyone had dogs with this problem and/or any tips for helping him grow hair back in the missing spots?.. any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thank you


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i have found that it takes some time with dips and hair will come back.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

IDK, i've used Tacktic, and they're once a week dips. There is also Ivomectin (talk to your vet for dosage) and there's a new flea and tick control which has proven effective for mange mites called Promeris which you can also get at your vets office. Also, you can get a tube of Nustock. that crud will grow hair on a door knob lmao, but it stiiiiinks.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

onyx had this problem before. we didnt do the dips though too much hastle. the first thing the vet reccomended was medicince to shoot down his throat once a week for four weeks. i little more expensice but she said it was much better then dips. withing the second week we started to notice a difference. the small patches of missing fur were coming back already and no more sm patches of fur falling out. even though it got better within 2 weeks we still did it until 4 weeks was up.the only hard part was getting him to open his mouth. but yeah couldnt really tell ya nething bout the dips. srry.


----------



## cabrit07 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes actually I was acutally fixing to post something about it. I have a blue pit and he has horrible skin issues i had to take him to the vet and had to spend a ton on antibiotics to kill the mite etc. But yes to save me from vet bills. I give both of them omega 3 fish oil, and Vit c&e once a week (they eat it up) and I bathe them in baby shampoo once a week and it has worked miracles! you have to be consistant with it though! The fish oil is the best for skin in general along with vit C. Vit E helps their ammune system to fight off the mite! give it a try and let me know how it works for you!


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

thank you very much im gonna give some of this stuff and try and see wat works for him


----------

